# ipod touch 2G mise à jour firmware



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
la question a sans doute déjà été posée mais je ne la trouve pas avec le moteur de recherche...
Si quelqu'un avait l'amabilité de m'aider,
je viens de déterrer mon ipod touch 2g et je voudrais faire une mise à jour firmware : 

- quel est le firmware le plus récent installable ?
- comment faire ? Pouvez-vous m'expliquer précisément ?

je suis allé sur iTunes qui me dit que le firmware 2.2.1. (celui que j'ai déjà) est la dernière version... 

Merci à vous


----------



## Lauange (9 Août 2012)

Hello

Le dernier firmware est le 4.2.1.  Dans iTunes, tu cliques sur rechercher les mises à jour et tu te laisse guider.


----------



## 314-r (12 Août 2012)

oui, c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait mais itunes ne me propose pas de mise à jour alors que je suis en 2.2.1


----------



## Lauange (13 Août 2012)

Hello

Télécharge le firmware sur ce site http://iphoneaddict.fr/download-firmwares-ipod-touch-2g. Ensuite, banche ton ipod, ouvre itunes, maintient la touche shift en cliquant sur restaurer. Sélectionne le firmware que tu viens de télécharger.


----------



## 314-r (13 Août 2012)

Merci !
Honte sur moi, après recherches, c'est un première génération que j'ai... 

Qu'en faire ?


----------



## Lauange (15 Août 2012)

Le revendre sur Ebay. Pour celui de mon fils, j'en ai tiré 60 &#8364;. 

Sinon, le dernier firmware pour le 1g est le 3.1.3. http://iphoneaddict.fr/download-firmwares-ipod-touch


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai le même iPod, iOS 2.2.1 est la dernière version supportée par l'iPod Touch 1G.
C'est tout à fait normal qu'on ne puisse pas installer un autre firmware plus récent.

amicalement,
badmonkeyman


----------



## Lauange (19 Août 2012)

Hello

Il existe la solution whited00r mais l'ayant testé sur in itouch 1G, cela n'a pas d'intérêt.


----------

